# Anabolic Xtreme Phera Legitimacy Issue..?



## Tre (Mar 14, 2015)

I've searched hard & finally tracked down AX Phera, but I'm looking for pointers on how to check if it's tampered with or not.

It has an outer seal but I thought Anabolic Xtreme never had outer seals, did they??? He want so fucking much, but I really want phera for summer. Anybody had a bottle before?

I'm not about to waste 3 hundo on some bullshit replica with sugar caps..












Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## jovan musk (Mar 15, 2015)

its so hard to. The price is te,pting but about a month ago i seen about ten of them on ebay and been flooded with them lately. anyone who knows me knows i had alot of rares and that was one of them and had about 2 of them. One of my bottles had an outer seal and one didnt. Cant really give you any pointers on how to know if the bottles are legit but maybe someone can chime in. I do know the expiration was stamped the same way on both bottles.


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

jovan musk said:


> its so hard to. The price is te,pting but about a month ago i seen about ten of them on ebay and been flooded with them lately. anyone who knows me knows i had alot of rares and that was one of them and had about 2 of them. One of my bottles had an outer seal and one didnt. Cant really give you any pointers on how to know if the bottles are legit but maybe someone can chime in. I do know the expiration was stamped the same way on both bottles.




Did you try both, the unsealed outer, and the sealed outer?? Were they equal? I need it badly for summer.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## jovan musk (Mar 15, 2015)

yea i ran them together with cel xtren for 6 weeks and got good lean gains. I doubt either was bunk because i got consistant gains but thats the problem stacking you cant tell whats working better than the other


----------



## SFW (Mar 15, 2015)

Why bother? when cel made pplex it was epic. Anything you buy now will be expired and overpriced, if not flat out bunk.

Better off with Dbol. Its dirt cheap and every UGL has it.


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

SFW said:


> Why bother? when cel made pplex it was epic. Anything you buy now will be expired and overpriced, if not flat out bunk.
> 
> Better off with Dbol. Its dirt cheap and every UGL has it.




I know the expiration date is probably horrible on it, but can a pharmaceutical drug that's 99% pure really lose potency that much if the bottle is sealed?

The 3 bottles of pp formestane I got expired at 2012. They work good though. Using em now.

It's not like I make it a point to buy expired DS, but dbol just makes me look and feel sloppy. It's great for the 24/7 pump, weight, & strength boost, but phera didn't dilute my jawline, & give me slimey acne-ridden skin.

Phera made each and every muscle belly look like it was expanding while fattening all the vascularity up.

Dbol just makes me look like my entire body is swelling up like a guy who's allergic to bees, when he gets stung alot.

It's not a big deal, I just want a drier look this summer.

Not to mention I never ACTUALLY know the legitimate dosage per unit with ugl dbol.

10mg of cel pplex is 10mg phera

'25mg' ugl dbol might be more like 8-10mg per cap/tab

Alas, both are ironically at the same level of risk. One is AX phera that some person randomly has even though that particular phera was pulled as of.. 2008 (?) And ugl dbol could potentially be underdosed. 

either way its hit or miss. 

Idk what about Phera raws?

















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2015)

Tre said:


> I know the expiration date is probably horrible on it, but can a pharmaceutical drug that's 99% pure really lose potency that much if the bottle is sealed?
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell



Idk man, pharm grade shit degrades in time. 

I've gone a few rounds with various pharm supply antibiotics and pain killers and they just don't cut it. 

It's all about your risk vs reward ratio on the cost of this shit. If you're willing to potentially throw a ton of money at something that may or may not be 100% useless, go for it. 

Either way, good luck bro


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Idk man, pharm grade shit degrades in time.
> 
> I've gone a few rounds with various pharm supply antibiotics and pain killers and they just don't cut it.
> 
> ...



I'll probably just gather all 7 dragonballs, & wish for more pplex.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2015)

Tre said:


> I'll probably just gather all 7 dragonballs, & wish for more pplex.
> 
> Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell



Lol. 

You're on a hardcore trek for some mass, eh?


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Lol.
> 
> You're on a hardcore trek for some mass, eh?



Affirmative.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------

